# New Thread / Sticky??



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

After reading a few recent posts on M-S.com and other websites....

What about a sticky on which people can mention GOOD TAXIDERMISTS they have dealt with? Maybe give the name and city or something?

Just a thought.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

That would be a conflict of interests for me as an advertiser here at Michigan-Sportsman.

The quality of my work is commercially competitive, my prices have fallen below most of the competition, unless I am moving my family half-way across the state - my turn-around is much better than most of the competition.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Not saying a free-for-all of blatent advertisements. On another forum where sale of guns is allowed, they have what's called a "good guy list". 

If you deal with a person and they do you right, you put in a post saying so and so is a decent guy, great to deal with, etc..

They don't get into "bad guys" as it opens them up for legal problems... Just good reviews.

Again, just a thought, it would only help the good taxidermists. Not really hurt anyone.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

i would say if you went through any taxidermist that sponsers this site you are sure to be safe as they will have this site to answer to.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

fish patroll said:


> i would say if you went through any taxidermist that sponsers this site you are sure to be safe as they will have this site to answer to.


----------

